# This really is wild....warning BIG



## Namor (Dec 5, 2003)

But I need help on the id.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like a Lake victorian cichlid to me...


----------



## Namor (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry, I should have been more specific. These fish were collected at Entebbe Uganda out of Lake Victoria in April of this year. I just don't know what they are. They were around one inch when I got them. You can read the article by Lawrence Kent about how they came to be in St.Louis in the August 08 Buntbarsche Bulletin published by the American Cichlid Association.





Thanks,

Cory


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I've no idea but sign me up for a shipment of fry... :thumb:


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

*Astatotilapia calliptera* -maybe!!









Male









Female


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

They look like rock kribs (paralabidochromis sp. rock kribensis), here are a few pics from google:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

becadavies said:


> *Astatotilapia calliptera* -maybe!!


A. calliptera are from lake Malawi and some of the rivers around Lake Malawi.



ibr3ak said:


> They look like rock kribs (paralabidochromis sp. rock kribensis)


With red around the pectoral fins, that's a good guess.

Kevin


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Sounds like nice fish

The problem might be that these fish are not that well known scientifically. They could be different races of known fish, or just unknown fish. Since you know about their collection, and they did not know a scientific name, I'm not sure that you can do any better, but I'm sure you would want to know what they are called if you save fry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

StructureGuy said:


> becadavies said:
> 
> 
> > *Astatotilapia calliptera* -maybe!!
> ...


Aren't A. calliptera in Lake Victoria too? This article says they are found on the southern area of Lake Victoria: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... iptera.php

If they are truly only found in Lake Malawi then someone should fix that part of that article...

I don't think they are rock kribs... Look at the horizontal barring, they are different.

Rock krib pic that was posted:









Topic Poster's fish:

















A. calliptera female pics that were posted:









~Ed


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Marduk said:


> Aren't A. calliptera in Lake Victoria too? This article says they are found on the southern area of Lake Victoria: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... iptera.php


The article is correct, but Entebbe, Uganda is in the Northern side of Lake Victoria.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I have some A. calliptera and although the OP's fish look slightly different than mine it could be a geographic variant. Although A. calliptera has never been previously collected in that area here is why I think it couldbe:

With A. calliptera being a non specialized cichlid ( regarding feeding habits) it is very adaptable to different habitats and would be a very good candidate to migrate from one locale to another. Which is exactly why it is found in several lakes and rivers in that region.


----------



## Namor (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the replies! Keep em' coming...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Well either way yours are pretty cool...

The easiest way to tell if they truly are different species or not is to raise their fry out and see if all the fry are the same.

~Ed


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Fogelhund said:


> The article is correct, but Entebbe, Uganda is in the Northern side of Lake Victoria.


I've heard people in forums such as ours refer to calliptera from Lake Victoria yet I've never found any evidence in any literature that confirmed this. In fact Ad Konings wrote a 5 page article in the October 2007 edition of Cichlid News discussing the locations where calliptera are found and never once mentioned Lake Victoria. They are not mentioned in Ole Seehausens book either.

If anyone has any published literature that confirms their presence in Lake Victoria, I'd love to see it. Since they are basically riverines that also thrive in lakes it is not that hard to believe they are in many places including Lake Victoria. I'm more than a little interested because I also have a colony of breeding calliptera myself at the moment.

http://african-cichlid.com/Calliptera.htm

Kevin


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Namor said:


> But I need help on the id.


Looks similar to one of mine but I just cant think of its name right now


















Sorry about the size of the pics but I gotta learn how to resize lol


----------



## Namor (Dec 5, 2003)

So is rock krib the consensus?

:fish:


----------

